# DrNip's Weld-Craft 1248 - Hit 32.1 MPH!!!



## DrNip (Oct 1, 2013)

Went to Hot Springs Arkansas yesterday to finally pick up my boat after a 2 month wait. I was really impressed with this city. I will be traveling back there in the future. Purchased the boat through Bull Bayou Marine. They came in $400 cheaper than everybody else. Got me a great deal on a boat and trailer in the end! 

The boat I ended up going with was a Weld-Craft 1248. I went with the 24" sides and 21" transom though the transom is 22". It came standard with a .1" hull. It is rated at 30 HP max and 801 lb max weight. I had them convert the middle bench into a full length livewell. Only thing I'm not too happy with is the trolling motor mount. It will work but a little taller than what I want. Thankfully there was a mix up and they didn't mount it but just gave it to me for me to mount. Other than that I am very impressed with the quality of the boat.

The trailer is by Diamond City Trailers. It was made to fit the boat and fits it like a glove. Very impressed with the quality of it too.

Here are initial pics of the boat.










Work will be a little slow on it at 1st. 30 HP outboard will come sometime this winter. Plans are to floor it, place batteries up front under the seat, a little electrical work here and there, mount the trolling motor mount, etc. Really want to do a digital camo paint on it but don't know if I will. Looking for some good latches for the livewell doors. Any suggestions?


----------



## typed by ben (Oct 2, 2013)

wow that is a spiffy looking boat. 

do you watch cam locking latches, hideaway latches, or do you know yet? making that decision first will help. locking latches are pricey, surprisingly pricey. i bought a couple perko latches for my old bass boat and paid like $30 a piece. theyre nice but not THAT nice IMO.


----------



## DrNip (Oct 2, 2013)

I don't know which type of latches I want because I don't know what is available. Can anyone refer me to a website to browse what's available? Aldo forgot to mention after I get the outboard if it acts too squirrelly I will be getting some transom pods in hopes that it would make it ride better. Will just have to see on that though.


----------



## typed by ben (Oct 2, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331039#p331039 said:


> DrNip » Today, 09:05[/url]"]I don't know which type of latches I want because I don't know what is available. Can anyone refer me to a website to browse what's available? Aldo forgot to mention after I get the outboard if it acts too squirrelly I will be getting some transom pods in hopes that it would make it ride better. Will just have to see on that though.


https://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/search_subCategory.do?categoryName=Latches&category=570&refine=1&page=GRID

bass pro also offers a couple of cheapo latches- but buyer beware. some of their hardware and peripherals (especially electronics) are pretty low quality.


----------



## DrNip (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## HRalston (Oct 2, 2013)

That thing will absolutely FLY with 30 HP pushing it!


----------



## DrNip (Oct 2, 2013)

Looking at livewell parts and seeing a lot of intake strainers and seacock valves made from cast bronze. Is this fine with aluminum or no?


----------



## DrNip (Oct 3, 2013)

Well after doing more research I see that bronze and aluminum don't play nice. This leaves me with Marelon to use for this purpose. Any thoughts on how to seal this? 3M 5200?


----------



## DrNip (Oct 3, 2013)

Maybe I'm over thinking this livewell more than I should. What would be the best setup for it? It is just a tin box inside the bench seat with a hole exited the bottom through the hull.


----------



## earl60446 (Oct 3, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331174#p331174 said:


> DrNip » 48 minutes ago[/url]"]Maybe I'm over thinking this livewell more than I should. What would be the best setup for it? It is just a tin box inside the bench seat with a hole exited the bottom through the hull.



I would put some serious thought into the livewell. You need a plug for the drain hole when you are not using it. You need a overflow tube to go in the drain hole. You need the aerator pump and tubing, fittings plus aerator in the livewell. Many states now require fisherman to separate their catch so a baffle in the middle might have been a good idea. A baffle also would cut down on sploshing side to side in that wide livewell. I don't think the livewell will drain completely until you get the boat out of the water due to it being low in the boat.
Tim


----------



## Kismet (Oct 3, 2013)

If the builders took out the floatation for the livewell, and you take out the floatation for the batteries, I think that's two-thirds of floatability should you need it. Something to factor into your plans.


just sayin'


----------



## DrNip (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm not taking out any flotation out for batteries. I am going to put the two batteries under the front seat/flooring or one under it and one in the back. Don't know yet because I don't know how the boat rides on water. 

I am definitely swaying away from a recirculated livewell because of the tank getting too hot in the sun and not being insulated. Going to have to do some modding to the livewell to get it to be a refill livewell.


----------



## erictetterton (Oct 6, 2013)

man that boat is awesome. I want one without the middle bench and a bigger front deck. How much was just the boat if u dont mind me asking


----------



## DrNip (Oct 6, 2013)

Basic boat was $1795. With livewell, trolling mount and back seat base it was $2197. If you don't mind a 16" transom you can get a Weldbilt with .1" hull, 48" deck, seat removed, two seat mounts and trolling bracket for $1795. That was going to be my 2nd choice.


----------



## erictetterton (Oct 8, 2013)

Ive always wanted to do a boat in digital camo. I say go for it! if done right, it will look awesome.


----------



## DrNip (Oct 9, 2013)

I can either attempt to paint it myself which will probably be trial and error as well as suck or buy a wrap. The wrap to me looks the best and easiest.


----------



## RStewart (Dec 25, 2013)

That is one sweet ride. Can't wait to see it when your done.


----------



## huntinfool (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice place to start, you have some good plans to.


----------



## DrNip (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm starting to gather parts for the livewell. Didn't realize how much it was going to cost to assemble. I want it done right instead of the way it was setup which is janky. Electrical and flooring will be next followed by the purchase of the outboard sometime in the 1st quarter of 2014. Still debating the camo. I believe I have devised a method to hand paint the camo which in the end would probably look the best. I'll have some pics soon.


----------



## RStewart (Dec 26, 2013)

Yep, to do the live well right can get pricey. But in the end it will be worth it I think.


----------



## RStewart (Jan 4, 2014)

Did you ever get your live well done?


----------



## DrNip (Jan 4, 2014)

No because it's been too cold on my days off. Haven't purchased garage door insulation panels or gas heater for garage either. I swore last winter I would by this winter. Now I'm swearing by next winter I'll have them!!! Lol

Also been busy with the holidays, bowl games and family getting sick.


----------



## RStewart (Jan 4, 2014)

LOL. I hear ya. Same reason my boat hasn't been touched in awhile. I need to get on the ball & get my cooler/live well finished & do a little repair work on my rear deck.


----------



## DrNip (Jan 4, 2014)

I hope it warms up soon so I can get on the grind because spring is going to be here sooner than later and I don't want to rush it together.


----------



## DrNip (Jan 15, 2014)

Well the day is finally upon me to purchase my motor. I will be going down on my day off this Monday to the boat shop to purchase it. I have narrowed it down to the following two brands:

25 HP Tohatsu or 25 HP Evinrude

Plenty of places around here work on them. I am almost certain I will get the Evinrude. What I am contemplating is if I need electric start as well as power tilt and trim. I am leaning towards yes on this as well. Thoughts?


----------



## typed by ben (Jan 15, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338702#p338702 said:


> DrNip » 30 minutes ago[/url]"]Well the day is finally upon me to purchase my motor. I will be going down on my day off this Monday to the boat shop to purchase it. I have narrowed it down to the following two brands:
> 
> 25 HP Tohatsu or 25 HP Evinrude
> 
> Plenty of places around here work on them. I am almost certain I will get the Evinrude. What I am contemplating is if I need electric start as well as power tilt and trim. I am leaning towards yes on this as well. Thoughts?


i have an electric start evinrude- first motor i ever bought that wasnt part of a boat package. i looked at it like this:

electric start positives:
1. if i get disabled in an accident on the water to where i cant use my arms or legs, i will want a push button start to try to get to safety
2. electric start is a little more luxurious

electric start negatives:
1. battery weight
2. no rope start to fall back on if the battery dies or the starter motor takes a dump

if i could go back i probably would have waited for a pull start version of the same engine to pop up on account of those two negatives. the electric start option on my motor means i have to have yet another battery in the rear in addition to the two that are already up front.


----------



## DrNip (Jan 15, 2014)

I believe the electric starts have rope pulls too. I figured I would hook the motor up on the same battery as the electronics, pumps and lights battery. Then have the trolling motor on a separate battery.


----------



## RStewart (Jan 15, 2014)

They usually come with a rope to use of its needed. I've seen them where the route isn't on the motor. If you need to use it, you pull the cowling & wrap it around the flywheel & pull.


----------



## typed by ben (Jan 16, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338767#p338767 said:


> RStewart » Yesterday, 22:20[/url]"]They usually come with a rope to use of its needed. I've seen them where the route isn't on the motor. If you need to use it, you pull the cowling & wrap it around the flywheel & pull.


my 150 rude had that but not my 25. doesnt even have a provision for it on the flywheel. there again it was an old state surplus motor so they might have ordered 25 custom motors for their specific need.


----------



## DrNip (Feb 21, 2014)

Alright, alright, alright, time to get this thing finally going. I'm a month behind schedule due to work, family and too cold of weather. I had plans of ordering my motor on 2/1/2014 but that has come and gone. I'll be going down and ordering it 3/1/2014.

1st order of business was building a casting deck. Ain't no wood here! Big thanks to New River Rat as he helped solve my problem of how to construct it by his design. Mine was 25" long so I had to add an additional set of support legs in the middle as well as some angled aluminum along the sides. 

Here is the mock up of it with cardboard. Glad I did this as my original measurements were off about an inch. I really wanted the front side of the deck to be bent under like the back but that was a challenge seeing where it would have connected would have varied 95 - 105 degrees. So I opted to just run the deck over the existing piece of factory aluminum.



Here was the design I sent to discountsteel.com. The piece came out perfect. I went with the 1/8" sheet.



Got the piece back and a perfect fit! 





Here it is welded all up. Lovin it!





Also had the welder weld up around the livewell drain hole where it was leaking.



I've contact Weld-Craft about getting some paint mailed out to me so I can get the deck painted. I thought about just trying to find something locally to match but decided against that as in the end it probably wouldn't match and I would be dissapointed.

Purchased my trolling motor battery box, livewell handles, seat and a few other odds and ends. 





Yeah I went with a cheap seat but I only weigh 155 and found this style of seat more comfy than the big cushioning ones. It also soothed my wanting to paint my boat camo itch I had. Found this at Academy for $19.99.



I decided to hold off on installing all my livewell parts until I get the boat on the water with the livewll full and motor on so I can get my overflow holes just where I want them. Right now it would just be a guessing game. Once pumps and hoses are ran I can start putting in the flooring. Won't require much aluminum but it will need to be done. 

Stick around, more to come!


----------



## RStewart (Feb 21, 2014)

Looks great. Who around here did your aluminum work?


----------



## DrNip (Feb 21, 2014)

After asking around, calling and visiting many of places I finally found a guy locally that would cut and bend the metal. But in the end I opted to have Discount Steel out of Fort Worth supply, cut and bend it. My wife was wanting to go to Ikea so I just picked it up while down there. I found a guy 5 miles down the street from me in Choctaw who welded it up. He has a custom motorcycle shop.


----------



## DrNip (Mar 4, 2014)

Well just got back from the boat shop. New 25 hp ETEC tilt/trim inbound!!! Still waiting on paint for my casting deck to come in.


----------



## bassin (Mar 4, 2014)

love this boat! cant wait to see more.


----------



## DrNip (Mar 4, 2014)

Thank you.

Just hope the weather gets better around here so I can do some painting. So sick of it being cold and snowy.

I ordered a new trolling motor mount. Wasn't too pleased with the factory one I purchased at the time of the boat purchase. I ordered Alumacraft's mount.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Mar 4, 2014)

Awesome build bro. Good fit on the bow deck.


----------



## BR1 (Mar 5, 2014)

That looks like a really sturdy built boat, congratulations on your purchase!


----------



## jonboatboy (Mar 5, 2014)

Dude thats awsome. My next boat is going to be a 1248. Ive used a 1232 for years and just bought a 2001 alumacraft mv tex special cs a couple monthes ago but itll go before my ole johnny. Im wanting a 1248 weldbuilt with the split rear seat and the live well box off to the side and the biggest deck I can get but I really like the size of your livewell but I hate center seats. That trolling motor mount looks like it came off a tank. Lol you still got a awsome boat!


----------



## RStewart (Mar 6, 2014)

Get that thing finished. Tourney is only 3 weeks away.


----------



## alanbird_87 (Mar 6, 2014)

Cant wait to see that evinrude on her. Its gonna be great!


----------



## DrNip (Mar 6, 2014)

Haha it won't be ready in 3 weeks. I wish. The motor is going to take 2-3 weeks to get in. Still have to get it wet with the live well full to determine what length trolling motor to get as well as where to place the livewell drain hole. Then got to pick up a fish finder. Some time in April it's looking like.


----------



## RStewart (Mar 6, 2014)

Lol. I hear ya. Lucky for you there is a tourney in April also. Lol.
Speaking of live well, I need to get mine in working order.


----------



## DrNip (Mar 13, 2014)

Slow motion but progress. Got the deck prepped, primed and painted.








Ordered one of the new Minnkota Precision onboard chargers. Snagged a 2 bank off line for $156 shipped. Add in the $20 rebate and I scored it for $136.


----------



## bassin (Mar 13, 2014)

looks good


----------



## huntinfool (Mar 14, 2014)

My next purchase will be an onboard charger. Let me know how that one works out for you.


----------



## DrNip (Mar 14, 2014)

Will do. Couldn't pass it up for that price. Here is the link to the charger if anyone is interested. Ordered late Wednesday night, shipped on Thursday and due to arrive on the following Tuesday.

https://www.hodgesmarine.com/Minn-Kota-Mk212pc-2-Bank-X-6-Amp-Precision-Charg-p/min1832120.htm?CartID=1


----------



## panFried (Mar 15, 2014)

Looks good! Keep the pics coming.


----------



## rocket rich (Mar 17, 2014)

I have a setup like your livewell and made a stand pipe to fit the inlet hole .I can get a natural flow of 5 1/2 inches of water in the well. I then put a pump to put more water or just put a little O-2 into the well. even in the hot summer I never had a problem with dead fish. The stand pipe take care of the over flow. water will be sucked out when under way so put the stand pipe in when using the outboard. use a rubber plug to seal around the standpipe. Don't know how to send pictures or I would. That's one nice boat, but really heavy. I checked with a dealer in Quicy IL and they were cheaper than your's but no live well.


----------



## rocket rich (Mar 17, 2014)

Nothing wrong with the Tohatsu they make most motor under 20-25 hp including Rude. and buy in online like I did was a cost saver. I went with a 9.8 Tohatsu electric start in sept 2013 4 stoke. , took some getting use to after a Johnson for 18 years, not a lot of difference but some. Before buying a tohatsu check and make sure some one in your area will service it, they have a 5 year warranty. My closest dealer is 35 miles from me. The 4 stroke doesn't have the hole shot as the 2 stroke. but the gas use is nothing compard to the johnson


----------



## DrNip (Mar 17, 2014)

My plans are to get it on the water and see how the 3/4" drain pipe will do with the fill pump. If it doesn't drain like I want it to then I put a bigger overflow out the side of the boat and plug the original drain hole. I hope it works though so there will be less holes in the boat!

Boat is heavy. Around 350 or so. 

I already purchased an ETEC 25 HP. Hoping it comes in this week as it has been 2 weeks already.


----------



## DrNip (Apr 14, 2014)

Slow motion still going on here in Oklahoma. 6 weeks into the waiting game on my motor that was only suppose to take two weeks. I'm being promised it this week. We'll see. In the meantime I've been chiseling away at it. I picked up a couple of toys.

Onboard charger & mounted:





Alumacraft trolling motor mount converted to fit my tin:









Trolling motor:







Seats mounted:





The trolling motor and onboard charger weigh the same as the trolling battery so they will be on the port side on top and under the casting deck while the trolling battery will be on the starboard side under the casting deck. This should even out the weight up front just right.


----------



## bassin (Apr 15, 2014)

is that the motor guide xi5 wireless trolling motor? looking good so far. trolling motor details please? thanks


----------



## Analog Kid (Apr 15, 2014)

I am anxious to see how you finish your livewell. I am going through my build now. And one of my mods will be a baitwell


----------



## DrNip (Apr 15, 2014)

It is the Xi5. It is the non GPS model. I was undecided on if I really needed the GPS. In the event I do I will purchase the add on. I like what I've seen about it so far. Very smooth release on it. Very compact.

Won't get the livewell up and running until I get the boat on the water and see how the factory drain tube works. If it doesn't drain like I want I will see how the boat sits on the water to determine where to drill the drain out the side.


----------



## bassin (Apr 15, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348792#p348792 said:


> DrNip » 15 Apr 2014, 09:59[/url]"]It is the Xi5. It is the non GPS model. I was undecided on if I really needed the GPS. In the event I do I will purchase the add on. I like what I've seen about it so far. Very smooth release on it. Very compact.
> 
> this is the model i been looking at also. i dont need gps anytime soon either. did you get the 12v model? order it from bass pro? if i get it i want the small remote control for it. love how its wireless but not sure about the price difference makes it worth it?


----------



## DrNip (Apr 15, 2014)

12v.


----------



## bassin (Apr 15, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348816#p348816 said:


> DrNip » 15 Apr 2014, 13:56[/url]"]12v.




great boat. anxious to see it complete. keep up the good work and photos =D>


----------



## mfu5324 (Apr 15, 2014)

Dr Nip,
Cant wait to see what you come up with. You followed my build all winter and I am anxious to see yours... we both had the same ideas, I went one way you went the other... but I think they both will turn out great..... I don't know if you ever spent much time in a 1248 jon (I have not) but after last Saturday, I was so amazed on how stable it was... I could hardly believe it. My Dad after riding the boat last weekend is already thinking about a 1448 mod v.... I think he is leaning toward WeldCraft due to the higher sides capabilities.....

Anyway, I will keeping an eye on your project... looks great so far


----------



## Captmike (Apr 16, 2014)

It's looking great.


----------



## DrNip (Apr 16, 2014)

Actually I've never been in a tin boat. Only glass. 

Just got word from the dealership on my motor. The wrong motor was delivered!!! WFT?!? They delivered a remote motor instead of tiller. Now they're talking Tuesday of next week.


----------



## bassin (Apr 16, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348976#p348976 said:


> DrNip » 16 Apr 2014, 16:32[/url]"]Actually I've never been in a tin boat. Only glass.
> 
> Just got word from the dealership on my motor. The wrong motor was delivered!!! WFT?!? They delivered a remote motor instead of tiller. Now they're talking Tuesday of next week.



sucks!! im ready to see more of your set up...


----------



## DrNip (Apr 16, 2014)

Supposedly the right motor coming in next week just came off the assembly line.


----------



## Knee Deep (Apr 22, 2014)

As a owner of a new Weld Craft, I'm enjoying the build. Super job, keep the pic's coming!


----------



## DrNip (Apr 22, 2014)

Still waiting on this ding dang motor. Two weeks has now turned into seven weeks. Every week it's suppose to be delivered but isn't with the exception of last week when supposedly a remote version of the tiller version I ordered was delivered. They have poor communication. I believe they have called only once and that is only after my wife started leaning on them. I took off of work one day two weeks ago when they stated it would be in and installed. $4600 cash given and I would think they would show a little concern, effort, communication and respect. Calling them tomorrow and telling them that the motor is to be delivered this week or refund my money.


----------



## pitts101 (Apr 22, 2014)

Yikes! thats scary. Im sure it will all work out


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Apr 23, 2014)

I would have gotten a refund and had a new motor on my boat by now I believe! You have more patience than I do for sure...


----------



## Rat (Apr 23, 2014)

Yep, I would be calling 25 times a day and then leaving about 15 messages after they closed...
They would probably ask to give my money back so I would go away; or they would have my BOAT MOTOR IN BY NOW! (screaming at them now you!) :mrgreen: 

Definitely give them a bad review on their yelp, Google etc pages. Companies HATE that...


----------



## DrNip (Apr 23, 2014)

Well here is the full story week by week of what has happened. I emailed this to Evinrude today to see if they can help. MY wife told the dealership today to furnish proof of the motor purchase or refund us our money. Hopefully they do refund my money and they don't drag their feet. I will just drive to Arkansas and purchase a motor like I was originally going to do.

_Hello. My name is Travis Cottrell. Recently I purchased an E25DTL from a local dealership (Fun Boat Store) here in Norman Oklahoma or at least I thought I did. My nightmare started 7 weeks ago when I gave them $4600 for this motor. I was told it would only take 2 weeks to get in. Well 2 weeks turned into 3 weeks and I hadn't heard anything so I gave the dealership a call. They stated that they had called the manufacturer, Evinrude, and that it was to be delivered midweek of the following week (Week 4). Friday of week 4 came and I hadn't heard anything from the dealership so I called. I was told that it hadn't come in and maybe next week (week 5). By this time my wife was getting frustrated and got involved. The dealership told her that the motor would be in Thursday (week 5) and that the motor would be installed Friday. I took off work that Friday in anticipation of the motor being installed. At 9:30 am we called the dealership and they stated they would call us back. Well after waiting and waiting for the dealership to call, we finally started to call. It wasn't until 3:30 pm they finally answered the phone and stated the motor hadn't been delivered. So the following Monday, week 6, we were told that they were going to figure out what was going on and that they would call us back Wednesday. The dealership finally called us back Wednesday and stated that the wrong motor had been delivered by the manufacturer the week prior. A remote motor was delivered instead of the tiller motor that I had ordered. We were told it was the manufacturer's error and that a new motor off the assembly was being shipped that Wednesday of week 6 and that it would be delivered Tuesday of week 7, 4/22/2014, came and we weren't called as promised. This is probably the 5th or 6th time the dealership has told us they would call us and don't. So my wife calls towards the end of the day and they stated that it hadn't shown up yet and that they would call us back. Well they didn't call us back as usual. 4/23/2014, today, came and my wife calls the dealership. She states that they need to furnish proof of the motor purchase by ends day or refund us our money. They tell us they will call us back. As usual again they didn’t call us back but instead we receive a phone call from a dealership in Jenks OK by the name of E & E Marine Sales stating that they were the dealership purchasing the motor through Evinrude and that they were selling it to Fun Boat Store. They just couldn't understand our frustration and stated that they showed the motor was shipped 7 days ago from the manufacturer to be delivered to Kansas or Missouri for pickup. They stated that they would have the boss call us back and didn't know about a refund or if it was possible.

So that’s my story. What I am needing is to know if any of this is adding up on Evinrudes end. Is there any way you can look into this, call the dealerships or anything??? There can’t be too many E25DTL being delivered to or around Oklahoma so I can’t imagine it being too hard to figure out. I really had my mind and heart set on an ETEC and these dealerships are tarnishing the Evinrude brand._


----------



## rscottp (Apr 23, 2014)

Wow! I smell a rat somewhere!


----------



## DrNip (Apr 23, 2014)

So pissed and there is nothing I can do at this time. Looks as though I will be having to fish the crappie spawn by bank!!! :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## rscottp (Apr 23, 2014)

I would try to call Evinrude tomorrow. See if you can talk to an actual person.


----------



## DrNip (Apr 23, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## rscottp (Apr 23, 2014)

I think Evinrude would want to know if they have dealers ripping off customers and giving them a bad rep.


----------



## bassin (Apr 24, 2014)

i would have already demanded a refund. no way i would have the waited this long. i was aggravated when it took over 4 hours to install my outboard but im just impatient. good luck and hope it works out for you.


----------



## DrNip (Apr 24, 2014)

Jami from Evinrude made contact with me this morning. They are now investigating the matter and will contact me back by days end.


----------



## rscottp (Apr 24, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349973#p349973 said:


> DrNip » 24 Apr 2014, 12:00[/url]"]Jami from Evinrude made contact with me this morning. They are now investigating the matter and will contact me back by days end.


Nice that they are treating you like they care. Hope they get you your motor asap.


----------



## DrNip (Apr 24, 2014)

Evinrude called me. They talked to me for about 30 minutes about my dilemma. They are contacting all boat stores involved to try to figure out what is really going on. He stated he will call me back as soon as he sorts through this mess. In the meantime, my wife received a phone call from a boat store in Missouri. I guess they own the boat store in Jenks. The owner stated the motor was ordered TODAY and be here next week!!!! WTF? Same old story I've heard for weeks now. Going to wait for Evinrude to call me back with what they find out.


----------



## miketheknife (Apr 24, 2014)

I hate to think what is going to happen if you ever need any warranty service from this dealer.
Mike


----------



## DrNip (Apr 24, 2014)

I know. I have thought about that. Guess I'll be finding some other place to do the warranty work.


----------



## rscottp (Apr 24, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349997#p349997 said:


> DrNip » 24 Apr 2014, 15:21[/url]"]I know. I have thought about that. Guess I'll be finding some other place to do the warranty work.


I would find anywhere but there to do any future business!


----------



## DrNip (Apr 27, 2014)

Well I finished all that I'm going to do to my boat for now. Just need the motor and then I'm off fishing. I'll tackle the fish finder, electrical and livewell at a later date as well as the flooring. I posted this in another members thread but thought it deserved to be here too. I had to remount my onboard charger due to it making contact with the hull. I'm not found of putting wood in my boat seeing it doesn't have any and something about a cutting board doesn't sit right either. I went with my idea of the nylon car clips and drilled square holes. Believe it or not, it was a breeze and cost under $5. Here is what I did.

Supplies used. Clips were bought at Lowes. They have a 1/4" lip. Stainless steel screws I had already.





1st I drilled 3/8" holes and then just squared some corners with this Dremel tool bit.



Test fit on a scrap piece of aluminum.





Boda-bing, boda-boom and finished product. Took all of 10 minutes.





I also finally ran the wires for my trolling motor plug and hooked up the onboard charger. Not much to see as the trolling battery and onboard charger are crammed under the casting deck and not being able to take a picture. Trolling motor worked and was really quiet.





Thanks for looking.


----------



## DrNip (Apr 29, 2014)

Well I'm at a lose of words and don't know what to do. Seems now like Evinrude doesn't give a flying flip about my problem along with the dealerships. Nobody will give me a straight answer and everyone involved does nothing but lie, point fingers, not call back and avoid phone calls. This is now the 8th week of what was suppose to take 2 weeks. Every week I am told it is being ordered, shipped, delivered and/or all the above. Last communication I had with Evinrude was an email on Friday with them stating they had tried calling the local dealership I purchased from but they didn't answer the phone so they left a message. I emailed Evinrude back since that last communication but have received no response. We called all dealerships today that are involved with this mess. The Missouri dealership, that I paid the money to, stated they received the tracking number and forwarded it to the local dealership. The local dealership stated they never received the tracking number from the Missouri dealership. They then stated they would call the Missouri dealership and would call us back. Well guess what, they didn't call back. Like this is some big shocker. To make matters worse nobody answered their phones the rest of the day. We have demanded to see proof of purchase and/or tracking number or our money back twice now by phone. We are going down their in person tomorrow but I don't know what that will really accomplish except maybe me getting a free ride to the county jail after I slap somebody asleep. I'm about to start calling Scott Hines In Your Corner, BBB, district attorney, the cops, credit card company and anyone else that will listen. I went with Evinrude because it is made in the USA and I went with a local company to help support Oklahoma residents. Starting to think I should have gone back to Arkansas and purchased a foreign motor. At least over there I din't get treated like this. Any suggestions I am open to.


----------



## tomme boy (Apr 30, 2014)

I feel your pain. I'm going through BS with dealers and Suzuki. It is just not Evinrude that doesn't give a shit. Once they have your $ they don't care anymore.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Apr 30, 2014)

Don't take a gun when you go! If you are as pissed as I would be someone might get lead poisoning.


----------



## rscottp (Apr 30, 2014)

If you used a CC to pay you may have some recourse. You can dispute the charges and get your money back. It will take a while but I think you will win since its pretty clear they have your money and you don't have a motor.


----------



## DrNip (Apr 30, 2014)

Well just got back from the local dealership and found out where the problem is. The problem isn't with the local dealership as they provided proof of my money being delivered to the Voyager Boats out of Missouri 8 weeks ago. He got on the speaker phone with them and they immediately wanted to be taken off of it. He stated to them whatever they told him that he was just going to tell us because it is our money they are jacking with. They just BSed him and told him the owner would have to call him when they got in. The local boat shop stated to them they need to wire him back the money today so he can refund me. Immediately after that phone call, the local dealership called Evinrude and they showed the motor hasn't been shipped because they are still waiting for payment from Voyager Boats. So what it looks like is Voyager Boats is having some financial problems and they used my money however they felt they needed too. If my money doesn't get to me this week I am calling the credit card company. It's a shame how my build thread got turned into this.


----------



## tomme boy (Apr 30, 2014)

You have a time limit on when you can get your money back from a CC. So don't mess around and call them and do a charge back. That other company is going to give all kinds of excuses to not give it back till your time runs out. Then you are screwed. Do it today!


----------



## bassin (Apr 30, 2014)

i used to work at Voyager boats back in 2007 - 2008! ya they have had issues like this for a long time. i thought they had shut completely down but guess not. also worked at moeller marine from 1999-2007 who made boat seats for voyager and moeller had problems getting paid from them. one of the main owners of voyager owns jacks hardware in camdenton, mo. not sure if i can help out but i am willing to. just contact me.


----------



## heron2000 (Apr 30, 2014)

call the credit card company ASAP - I wouldn't wait till next week - you work hard for that money


----------



## rscottp (Apr 30, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350736#p350736 said:


> heron2000 » 30 Apr 2014, 16:23[/url]"]call the credit card company ASAP - I wouldn't wait till next week - you work hard for that money


I would start the process immediately too, put some pressure on Voyager and protect yourself.


----------



## jasper60103 (May 1, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350691#p350691 said:


> DrNip » Yesterday, 10:05 am[/url]"]Well just got back from the local dealership and found out where the problem is. The problem isn't with the local dealership as they provided proof of my money being delivered to the Voyager Boats out of Missouri 8 weeks ago. He got on the speaker phone with them and they immediately wanted to be taken off of it. He stated to them whatever they told him that he was just going to tell us because it is our money they are jacking with. They just BSed him and told him the owner would have to call him when they got in. The local boat shop stated to them they need to wire him back the money today so he can refund me. Immediately after that phone call, the local dealership called Evinrude and they showed the motor hasn't been shipped because they are still waiting for payment from Voyager Boats. So what it looks like is Voyager Boats is having some financial problems and they used my money however they felt they needed too. If my money doesn't get to me this week I am calling the credit card company. It's a shame how my build thread got turned into this.



Sorry to hear about your dilemma. I'm curious why the local dealer (aka Fun Boats) didn't order the motor directly from Evinrude? Why go through another dealer?


----------



## DrNip (May 1, 2014)

I forget the terminology Evinrude and Fun Boats used when I talked to them but apparently they don't have an agreement with Evinrude to purchase stand alone motors from them. They have to purchase through a dealership that can. Maybe someone else can chime in on the proper terminology.


----------



## DrNip (May 1, 2014)

Well just got word that I can swing by the dealership and pick up a refund check tomorrow. I have the believe it when I see it attitude going on as I have been lied to at least 10 times throughout this whole process. Also the credit card company has been contacted and we have started the dispute process. I pray they just give me my money tomorrow.


----------



## panFried (May 1, 2014)

Good luck! I'm just sorry you had such a crappy experience. I hope the money becomes available to you fast enough to go elsewhere and get a motor before winter!


----------



## Butthead (May 1, 2014)

Wow...
That is seriously messed up.


----------



## DrNip (May 1, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350839#p350839 said:


> panFried » 48 minutes ago[/url]"]Good luck! I'm just sorry you had such a crappy experience. I hope the money becomes available to you fast enough to go elsewhere and get a motor before winter!



Ahhhhhh don't say by winter! lol


----------



## DrNip (May 2, 2014)

Just got back from the dealership and the owner credited my credit card back out of his own pocket!!! He stated he still hadn't received the money back from Voyager boats and that they weren't answering his phone calls. In addition he stated he wasn't ever doing business with this company again. I appreciate everyone's support, listening to me and allowing me to vent. Great group of people here.


----------



## bassin (May 2, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350962#p350962 said:


> DrNip » 02 May 2014, 10:27[/url]"]Just got back from the dealership and the owner credited my credit card back out of his own pocket!!! He stated he still hadn't received the money back from Voyager boats and that they weren't answering his phone calls. In addition he stated he wasn't ever doing business with this company again. I appreciate everyone's support, listening to me and allowing me to vent. Great group of people here.




better news. whats your back up plan now?


----------



## DrNip (May 2, 2014)

Just for grins I'm on my way to BPS to price their Merc's. Most likely I'll be traveling to Arkansas to get an Evinrude or Tohatsu.


----------



## hotshotinn (May 2, 2014)

Get the evinrude thought out of your mind and get to pricing the Mercury,Tohatsu, and Yamaha outboards.
STAY AWAY FROM EVINRUDE!


----------



## DrNip (May 2, 2014)

Just got back from BPS. Going with the Mercury 25 HP PT&T. The have it in stock. Wanted the 30 HP but can't justify 5 more HP for $800 more. As soon as the credit back to my credit card is finalized I will be getting it. Hopefully midweek next week.


----------



## heron2000 (May 2, 2014)

glad this pain in the a?? is finally getting to a close for you - I've learned a lot from your experience.


----------



## DrNip (May 5, 2014)

Well I called Harbour Marine out of Hot Springs Arkansas this morning. This is the boat shop I was going to order my boat from if I went with the Weldbilt boat. But I went with the Weld Craft and purchased it down the street in Hot Springs. It looks like I will be going with a 30 HP Tohatsu PT&T from him. He is $400 cheaper than the ETEC I was going to get and $235 cheaper than BPS on the Mercury 25 HP. The Tohatsu comes with a 5 year warranty whereas the Mercury is only a 3 year warranty. I will be getting 5 more HP for cheaper just have to make an 11 hour round trip to get it and probably burn up that $235 saving in gas. Well worth it for more power, longer warranty and beautiful drive through that part of Oklahoma and Arkansas.


----------



## rscottp (May 5, 2014)

The important question, is it in stock?


----------



## DrNip (May 5, 2014)

ROFL, right? He says he has one in stock but in the event he doesn't by the time I come it is only $500 down and a few days wait. Better than full amount down, 9 week wait and no motor in the end! Lol


----------



## Butthead (May 5, 2014)

In your case I think I would call before you leave to make sure they have one on hand and then politely ask them to hold it for you for 5 hours until you get there.


----------



## panFried (May 5, 2014)

You gotta take pics for us when you run it. A 30 on the 12' should scoot pretty good!


----------



## DrNip (May 5, 2014)

If I survive ! Lol

You have to remember my boat is heavier than your normal 12'. It was 345 from the factory. Motor, batteries, gear and me not to mention when the livewell is full it'll be pretty heavy. Should still scoot something wicked though.


----------



## tomme boy (May 5, 2014)

The Merc is made by Tohatsu. Not sure if you know this or not.


----------



## DrNip (May 5, 2014)

Yeah Tohatsu makes several motors that are re-branded. The Merc only has a 3 year warranty and is more expensive for less HP.


----------



## hotshotinn (May 9, 2014)

So how you feeling after makeing the right decission on an outboard?Those evinrude outboards should be LAST RESORT only.Sure them may have made a good one but compaired to Yamaha,Mercury or Tohatsu they take a back seat


----------



## DrNip (May 9, 2014)

I'm feeling really good. The whole time I was waiting on the ETEC I kept asking myself if I made the wrong decision on the motor and place of purchase. Haven't thought that since purchasing the Tohatsu in Hot Springs which is where I was originally going to order at. So far with the new company I have called them twice and they have called me back both times! Called the last company 20 times or so and they only called back twice! lol They ended up not having a 30 in stock so I put down a small deposit and the new motor is being shipped from Dallas today or Monday and will be in Tuesday or Wednesday. Looks like I will be fishing by the following weekend.


----------



## masterbaiter (May 9, 2014)

Glad to hear you will be hitting the water soon!! I was just reading up on your post its crazy what you have been through. Good luck with the new motor and hope you catch lots of fish. btw I like the way your build is coming along :beer:


----------



## DrNip (May 9, 2014)

Thanks. Wife had a garage sale and she had numerous request for her to sell the boat. She told them to check back in a week and if that dang motor wasn't in she'd sell it! :shock:


----------



## DrNip (May 13, 2014)

Oh boy! Just got the call, my motor is in. Only took one week! Leaving out at 3 am for Hot Springs Arkansas to have it installed.


----------



## heron2000 (May 13, 2014)

YE-HAW


----------



## BlakeRauch (May 13, 2014)

I'm ready to see this thing!


----------



## heff (May 13, 2014)

Enjoy Hot Springs. 
I grew up in Edmond and now live in NW Arkansas. Tons of great places to fish up here. We like to travel south and see the sights around HS and further west. 
Look forward to seeing the finished project.


----------



## rscottp (May 14, 2014)

Glad your epic saga is coming to an end! Pics of boat and motor ASAP.


----------



## DrNip (May 14, 2014)




----------



## panFried (May 14, 2014)

Um am I missing something? Where's the rest of the motor? I think you are getting shafted again!


----------



## DrNip (May 14, 2014)

Ok, made it home. Started at 3 am and back by 5 pm. I have a motor!!! I now have to wait for the certificate of origin to be mailed to me so I can get it tagged. It can take up to a week they said! I've gotten pretty good at the hurry up and wait game.


----------



## jonboatboy (May 14, 2014)

Getting there. I've been keeping up with your story and I'm sorry theirs dirty people in the world. I don't see how you kept it cool this long. I'd done stacked bodies from front to back of my boat if I had to paddle to get rid of them. Lol, I'm glad to see you got your motor man and I hope you catch a bunch of fish the first time you take it out. Good luck and the rig looks good.


----------



## DrNip (May 14, 2014)

Thanks. Over the years have taught me patience. That and a bad streak when I was in my 20's that landed me in jail a few times due to losing my cool!

Working on getting my electronics and livewell part stacked. As soon as I get my other fish finder and all pumps I'll get to wiring it up nice. 

For now I'm going to take a breather and fish!!!!


----------



## gillhunter (May 14, 2014)

Glad you finally got your motor! Looks good. Looking forward to seeing the finished build. I'm sure it will be great!


----------



## hotshotinn (May 14, 2014)

I have a stupid question?
Why did you buy a 12 footer over a 14 or 16?
just wondering?


----------



## DrNip (May 14, 2014)

I originally wanted something that would fit in the garage and get me out in the coves and off the banks chasing the fish. I also had a trailer for a 12' boat already. Once I bought the boat I started working on the trailer and realized that the trailer wouldn't work for the boat due to being too narrow. So after I had already purchased the boat I had to purchase a new trailer. If I had to do it again I probably would have bought a 14' but don't know yet as I haven't fished out of this one. I will be the only one fishing out of it and am sure it will fit my needs. I will be purchasing a bigger fiberglass fish/ski boat one day when the kids are older but that will be a good 7-8 years from now.


----------



## Lost Pole (May 14, 2014)

Read front to back. Very influential story and glad you're almost done and out of the situations you've had to deal with. I bought a 12'er a week ago. It's the absolute perfect boat for how I fish size wise. Just gotta make it so fishing-wise. But it's been a loooong time coming and waited for the one I thought I needed. Missed a few things In the process. 
Recognize you from the crappie site. My handle is Micropterus salmoides there. 

Tight lines.


----------



## heff (May 14, 2014)

I'm ready to hear how a 12 footer scoots with a 30 he hanging off the back! Lol, and I was excited to get a 9.9.


----------



## DrNip (May 14, 2014)

Yeah I learned my lesson about paying for a product in full up front. Yeah here and Crappie.com is where I frequent. I love to crappie fish.

Hopefully I can get this thing tagged within the next week. Then the manual states I have to break it in for a period of 10 hours. Going to try to get that done within a day or two because I'm ready to fly too. Just purchased a tach for it so I can accomplish this.


----------



## flatboat (May 14, 2014)

I noticed , no jack plate , is there reasoning behind that? Just curious .


----------



## jonboatboy (May 16, 2014)

My little 1232 Jon with a 9.8 Mercury will do 14 mph. With just me and my gear. It'll do 11 with me and my buddy who weighs 230lbs. It also has a heavy deck with 2x4s. I was afraid it wouldn't hold me up so I framed it out this world. I'm 165lbs. Yours should move on with a 30 on it.


----------



## DrNip (May 16, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352348#p352348 said:


> flatboat » 14 May 2014, 22:19[/url]"]I noticed , no jack plate , is there reasoning behind that? Just curious .


Don't really know if I'll need one. My cavitation plate is straight with the bottom of the transom and I have power trim which should allow me to dial it in better than without it. Won't really know until I get past the 10 hour break in and get to hotrodding it.


----------



## DrNip (May 17, 2014)

Had a little free time after the hectic week I had and took her out for about an hour to start this break in period on the new motor. Talk about a learning curve. I'm used to heavier fiberglass boats with remote steering. Unloading the boat was the biggest challenge. There was a bit of wind which thankfully there wasn't a boat unloading next to me because the boat drifted quickly to the side and off the boat ramp! Boat sat pretty level and felt pretty balanced. It rode pretty well too. Going to take her out tomorrow to try to get the rest of this break in over so I can see what she can do.


----------



## Gators5220 (May 18, 2014)

Nice motor man, sorry to hear about your trouble with Evin-rude, but sounds like it all worked out for the best! Nice build.


----------



## jonboatboy (May 20, 2014)

That's the only bad thing about a tin boat. They will drift and wear a battery down trying to keep them situated on a windy day of fishing. A lot of times I have to set my 43lb thrust motor guide on 4 just to sit still on out 10,000sq. acre lake. I bet it was a rough ride because it's a flat bottom and that water a a little chop to it.


----------



## DrNip (May 25, 2014)

Got her out today at full blast for 1 minute every 10 minutes. Hit 32.1 MPH!!! Talk about a ride. I bet she would hit 35 MPH on smooth water.


----------



## panFried (May 26, 2014)

LMAO That's enough to ski behind. Now you can market your tin as a fish-n-ski. Nice!!!


----------



## DrNip (May 26, 2014)

Pops up on plane like a champ too. This is too much motor for this boat but I figured if I'm biting the bullet I might as well max it out to the max HP the hull is rated for in the event I decide to get a bigger boat later on in life. 20 MPH felt comfortable in the boat. 30 felt dangerous but exhilarating.


----------



## DrNip (Jul 6, 2014)

Well it's that time of year again where I am working 7 days a week to put towards that lake house one day! What free time I have had I put it towards the boat and getting it finished up. All electrical, bilge and livewell are complete now. Only thing that lacks is the side imaging and Bimini top. Those will probably have to wait until next year. Will be getting a Silent Stalker next month to stop the water slap on the bow. Man it's loud! Also I need to look into some type of perforated aluminum livewell divider to help stop the water from going side to side when in motion. I can tell when the livewell is full and the boat is scooting along it gets a little squirrely from the water in the livewell moving around.

Navigation Lights















Electrical





Bilge Pump Switch and Aerator Timer



Navigation Lights Switch and Livewell Fill Timer



Livewell Fill









Livewell Aerator





Bilge


----------



## jethro (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow, that must be some kind of crazy in that little boat! 32.1 is no joke on the water!


----------



## DrNip (Jul 27, 2014)

Well anyone thinking about riveting their trolling motor mount on don't. Mine is riveted and already coming pretty loose. Will have to go get it welded on this week or else chance loosing my Xi5 in the lake! :shock:


----------



## Timtactical (Jul 27, 2014)

Looks really good, cant you bolt it into place where the rivets were?


----------



## DrNip (Jul 27, 2014)

I wouln't be able to access one side of the bolt. That's why I initially riveted it. Guy up the street will weld it for me for around $20-30.


----------



## Timtactical (Jul 28, 2014)

That works, I like bow lights. Are they led?


----------



## DrNip (Jul 28, 2014)

LED all around.


----------



## Timtactical (Jul 28, 2014)

That is the way to go, whats up with that fuse box? I want to run breakers so I don't have to worry about replacing fuses.


----------



## Timtactical (Jul 28, 2014)

Also, how do you drain your live well?


----------



## RLP (Jul 30, 2014)

You did a great job on the build man. Great job on all the electrical and getting all the pieces and parts put together to make everything work. I'll probably be asking for you for your help as I start my build/mod (https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=35400) here in the next couple of weeks. I really like what you did with all the electrical pieces and how all that came together. 

Great work.

-RLP


----------



## DrNip (Jul 30, 2014)

Thank you very much. This was my 1st time owning and building a boat.


----------



## DrNip (Sep 23, 2014)

I've been so busy working lately I hadn't got to fish much out of it this summer as I would have liked to. But cooler weather and work slowing down I'm finally getting to go chase the thump. Only complaint I have about the boat is it is quite the challenge to control in the wind. Life is a little better though since I bought the GPS for my trolling motor. At least it is doing most of the work now instead of me. Going to carpet it the 1st part of October and will have pics.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Sep 23, 2014)

Slabs!!!


----------



## mfu5324 (Feb 6, 2015)

DrNip
Its mfu5324, the guy who build the 1248 weldbilt last year....... I ordered a 1552 weld-craft with 24inch sides and when the boat came in the sides looked small so I asked the marina to measure them... they measured them and he said they were 22 inches.... he told me that boats this size typically come with 15 inch sides (wrong) and the weldcraft told him they don't build 24 inch sides for boats this size???

Well I remember that you ordered one with 24 inch sides..... can you measure your sides (from the outside) and let me know what yours measures? My email is [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## mfu5324 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey Nip
Weld-Craft called me today.... they are building me one with 24 inch sides.... they said the order didn't state it. So 5 stars for Weldcraft..... How do you like your boat, have you been using it... ive been looking for updates from you but its been awhile

Thanks again for measuring your sides for me


----------



## DrNip (Feb 9, 2015)

That's great!

I've been loving my boat. Sorry for the delayed response. I was at the Oklahoma Winter Crappie camp from 2/5 - 2/8. As usual I have been working too much but have plans of cutting back some to allow for more fishing this year. I plan on stalking the crappie hard in various creeks this spring/winter. I have the elite 7 I am needing to cut aluminum for this week and have welded on so that I can mount both the finder and the transducer. I'll have pics of it up within a week. Still never got around to putting a floor in or installing hydroturf. It just got too cold out in the garage to do this. I need to get on the ball as I'm not going to burn my arse again this year!


----------



## mfu5324 (Feb 9, 2015)

u better get busy.... so my dad begged me for my little 1248 that we fished in all summer. He is getting older and the big 18 footer he has is getting hard to handle for him. So he and I did some trading and he is getting my 1248 and I am going with a 1552 weldcraft... a little bigger since Dad is getting rid of his big one and the kids like going. He is putting one of those new Suzuki 9.9 EFI motors on it. I cant wait to see how that pushes that little boat.....

Best of luck


----------



## DrNip (Feb 9, 2015)

1552 would be nice. I keep telling myself I should have bought a bigger boat but this one has suited me just fine. I only take to poles and a bag when fishing. I have a lot of friends with glass boats and anytime I want to fish with one of them we fish in their boat. Only complaint I have with it is in the wind and it sure seems like it was extra windy last year. The creeks should provide some relieve from wind though.


----------



## mfu5324 (Feb 9, 2015)

I have owned bigger boats (17 and 19ft)... my little 1248 is my absolute favorite thus far... i just hope the 15 footer isn't too big!! Those little boats with 2 guys are perfect!


----------



## DrNip (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh yeah for sure. Also love that it fits in my garage no problem with the 52" zero turn behind it.


----------



## Johnny (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey Nip - - - ( is it Nip ? or Nip n Tuck ? ) LOL

You mentioned you were at Crappie Camp.......
is that one of those things where they teach you how to target crappie ?
I am a recent member of Crappie dot com and just missed the Crappie "Slab Fest" in Florida a few weeks ago.
Hopefully, I can hit one this Spring.

Florida Slab Fest - https://www.crappie.com/crappie/con...rs-to-Crescent-Lake-in-Florida-by-Ron-Presley

gotta love those SLABS !!


----------



## JustinS (Feb 9, 2015)

Good looking build man, those are some awesome speeds you're getting in a 12 foot jon boat! I bought those LED Oznium bolts because of your build.


----------



## DrNip (Feb 9, 2015)

Camp is just a time for fellow crappie fisherman to get together, fish, eat, drink and have a great time! There is knowledge to be gained from every camp. Would have loved to have gone to the Florida you speak of.


----------



## DrNip (Feb 25, 2015)

Well hydroturf came in or at least for the casting decks and back bench seat. I burnt my butt and legs numerous times last summer touching the aluminum. Won't be doing that again this year. Will have to order more for the flooring between the bench seats whenever I get some aluminum sheets ordered and cut. Really liking this stuff. Too dang cold outside to install it though.


----------



## DarynCashmark (Feb 25, 2015)

DrNip:
I love your boat man! And I really dig your Hydroturf. I am just now finishing up a pretty extensive rebuild and I did not even think about it. It's especially stupid of me because I put it on a couple of my Yamaha Waverunners about 10 years ago. Come to think of it, that is probably why, I have trouble remembering what I had for lunch yesterday. :LOL2: 

I think that is really awesome stuff... hooks don't get caught up in it, stays nice and cool, nice cushion, and mine has held up really well on the Waverunners.

Love to see some photos when you get the floor done.

Oh by the way, 32.1 MPH, you are just braggin' now man! I have vivid dreams of one day attaining those kind of breakneck speeds.


----------



## thill (Feb 28, 2015)

Dr. Nip,
Really enjoyed reading your thread! Really nice, clean work you have done.

Glad to see it all worked out. 32 MPH is smoking! Make sure to wear a life vest when running that fast. Hit a bump, and you might land 50' behind the boat, haha.

Thanks for posting and for putting up such good photos. Appreciated your posts on Crappie.com, too.

-TH


----------



## DrNip (Mar 13, 2015)

Phase 1 of hydroturf complete. Stuff was actually a breeze to work with. A razor knife cut through it like hot butter.


----------



## 25yamaha (Mar 14, 2015)

looking good =D> =D> =D>


----------



## DrNip (Mar 15, 2015)

Front finder and transducer mount fully wired and mounted.


----------



## EMPTYPOCKETS73 (Mar 18, 2015)

DrNip's,

Wondering where you found your mount/pole and slider you are using for your tranducer? That's set up in neat and clean. Would you mind telling me where you got it?


----------



## DrNip (Mar 18, 2015)

https://www.fishingspecialties.com

Was like $75 shipped.


----------



## EMPTYPOCKETS73 (Mar 18, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## Mcbobs (Mar 21, 2015)

Very cool build! I just read your thread from start to finish and you definitely have an impressive crappie slaying rig! Great work!


----------



## nowgrn4 (Mar 25, 2015)

From a fellow Weld-Craft owner I must say nice rigging job!

I have 2 drain tubes (5"&10") that I run in the livewell drain bung so I can cruise with less water weight or vary depth for minnows (5") or shiners (10"). Easily made with a couple of 3/4" course thread PVC fittings and a few pieces of PVC pipe. A fat O-Ring seated above the threads on the fitting makes it water tight.


----------



## DrNip (Mar 25, 2015)

Thank you!

I had to put an elbow on my drain tube. When I'm cruising it would shoot water out the tube like a whale and would leak out the top of the livewell. The 90 degree elbow redirects this water back into the livewell.

Ordered my aluminum for my flooring. Will be getting it installed quick as possible.


----------



## JustinS (May 27, 2015)

any updates? 8)


----------



## DrNip (Jul 7, 2015)

Well it's been awhile since I've worked on the boat and got tired of seeing the aluminum flooring laying in the corner of the garage. Cut the cardboard template, closed cell foam and aluminum sheet for the rear flooring. Used a table saw to cut the closed cell foam. Worked really well. Used a jig saw for the aluminum. Was going to originally have the flooring welded in but decided to keep it simple and just rivet it down the middle to the rib. The closed cell foam is built up high enough that the flooring will just lay on top of it. Hopefully this works. Time will tell. Also ordered the hydro-turf for the flooring last night. Should all be complete by next week.


----------



## mfu5324 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey DrNip,
You might consider leaving about a 2 to 4 inch gap in the very middle of the boat where the foam is. This way larger items will drain easier... I originally put my foam across the entire floor and had drainage issues... I then modified it and left a 3 inch gap right in the middle and have had 0 issues with drainage .. the foam stayed in place too after the floor was riveted down


----------



## Knee Deep (Jul 9, 2015)

Lookin' good. You have the exact HydroTurf that I installed on my Weld Craft 1656 and I could not be happier


----------



## DrNip (Jul 10, 2015)

Stuff ain't cheap man! lol


----------



## lgpjr49 (Jul 13, 2015)

Lookin good man keep it up. I have a question, is there any supports under your deck extension? Or is it just the 1/8 sheet with the braces coming down to the rib for support?


----------



## DrNip (Jul 13, 2015)

There are 4 braces. 2 on each rib under the deck. There is also a square piece of aluminum on each side of deck welded. If I had to do it again I would have gotten one size diameter thicker on the deck. Some warping has occurred. Luckily I'm only 170 lbs and it works.


----------



## DrNip (Jul 13, 2015)

Still waiting on Hydroturf. Arrives tomorrow. Got the front deck cut.


----------



## DrNip (Jul 15, 2015)

Got the flooring complete. Man I wish I would have done the flooring ages ago. So much nicer. Have enough hydroturf to do the livewell lids.


----------



## DrNip (Jul 15, 2015)

And there ya go. Will cover the back bench one day but for now done.


----------



## tsezan (Jul 17, 2015)

Where did you guys get your hydroturf?


----------



## DrNip (Jul 17, 2015)

https://hydroturf.com/products/Sheets_of_Hydro-Turf/PWC_+_Boating


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jul 17, 2015)

Very niiice!


----------



## DrNip (Sep 1, 2015)

Well finally finished up the hydroturf. Put it on the back bench and added another seat mount for steering the boat. Also added a hydrofoil. Hopefully the hydrofoil fixes some of the issues I have when the live well is full and wife in boat with me.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 1, 2015)

Very clean. I like it. That turf is worth every bit of time and money.


----------



## DrNip (Sep 1, 2015)

Really love the turf too.


----------



## Knee Deep (Oct 4, 2015)

Love the Way the Hydroturf turned out !


----------



## DrNip (Oct 4, 2015)

Thank you. 

The hydrofoil made the ride so much better. Lost about 5 mph top end but cruising around at 25 mph is just fine. 

Purchased a Helix 7 for out back. Love it.


----------



## srreynolds2003 (Oct 21, 2015)

Looks great gives me ideas for the Hydro Turf for mine.


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Oct 21, 2015)

Wish the hydro turf came in OD green! How well does it stick? Is it a real pain in the a&$?


----------



## DrNip (Oct 24, 2015)

Super easy and sticks great. No problems with any of it coming up or fading.


----------



## srreynolds2003 (Oct 26, 2015)

Catch Release Repeat said:


> Wish the hydro turf came in OD green! How well does it stick? Is it a real pain in the a&$?



This website below shows to have OD green in stock...might be worth a call....

https://www.backwaterperformancesystems.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=285


----------



## JohnKriver (Dec 2, 2016)

If you'd like to sale that boat, I'd buy it..? I live a good ways from you, I'm guessing, but thats a nice modification. If you care to post a price please fill me in?

Kevin


----------



## Crankbait (Jan 8, 2017)

I remember watching this build a couple of years ago. Turned out real nice. Couldn't believe I ran back into your post. Good job!

Sent from my SM-G900R6 using Tapatalk


----------

